# How much yeast nutrient to put in for 6 gal?



## abefroman (Oct 23, 2010)

Howdy,

I got back from my local wine store, and he said the 6gal of wine I got should have the yeast already in it, and to just let it get to room temperature and then add yeast nutrient.

How much of this do I add? He gave me a 2oz pack, do I put the whole thing in?


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 23, 2010)

I looked it up on a pkg I had here:

3g (approx 1/2 tsp) in 4.5l (1.25us gallon)

Hope that helps!


----------



## abefroman (Oct 23, 2010)

Cool, Thanks!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 23, 2010)

i add 1 tsp of yeast nutrient per gallon of must.


----------

